# Kobalt vs Ego vs Ego Mowers



## TreyDoc (Aug 16, 2018)

Got a few mowers on clearance nearby and am looking to get some opinions on them. The Kobalt KMP 6080-06 $371.45 after tax normally $636 after tax at Lowes. The Home Depot has the following display items. The Ego LM2135SP (select cut) for $496.07 after tax normally $689 after tax. The Ego LM2102SP for $381.60 after tax normally $583 after tax. They also have a super recycler normally $500 for the same price as the LM2102SP.

Any thoughts on best choice for cut quality and best value? Thanks for any advice.


----------



## hsvtoolfool (Jul 23, 2018)

Probably not much help, but I'm an Ego fan. I've had my 21" self-powered mower for about 6 years now. It's still running strong. I also love my Ego string trimmer, blade edger, and blower. They're expensive, but I think they are higher quality than most. And not that it matters too much, but I got burned on a lemon Kobalt string trimmer years ago, so I'll never buy their products again out of principle. Lowes didn't stand behind the product at the time.

Once consideration is that you're "investing" in a battery system. Choose a brand and stick with it for all your tools. The same charger works with all batteries for that brand. You can use the mower battery in the blower or edger, or vice versa. It's nice to have redundancy.


----------



## always_creative (Aug 28, 2020)

I have an Ego LM2102SP, and I have never had any problems with it. At 5 years old the battery life seems to be declining a bit, but other than pulling the blade for sharpening I haven't needed to do any maintenance on it.

I keep a Greenworks at a rental property and that thing is piece of junk, but it was definitely cheaper.


----------

